# Am I making up a picture or is this the real picture??? advice plz...



## this life (May 18, 2011)

Been married for 2 and half years and have already gone through a lot of downs (more downs less ups)...

our wedding was very simple only registry( as he preferred like that) his family was not even there as they live abroad.

We had decided that since our wedding was very plain we would go for a nice honeymoon.. soon after the wedding instead of honeymoon I saw him booking 1 ticket to go and visit his family... apparently alone since he was only booking 1 ticket without even telling me... I was shocked.. and very upset! I asked him the reason for this and told him that his attitude was hurtful as he had no such reason to travel in such short notice and plus alone...
anyways I putted this behind me and looked ahead... (bottom line no honeymoon)

he works full time and I work part time as I am studying full time.
I don't think its fair from me to leave all financial responsibility on him so I do whatever i can to help with living expenses...

In fact I can say that I contribute 50%...
now thats fine.. not a problem for me... 
what really has made me come to a point and say.. enough is that i feel that he is not considerate.
i.e I know he works full time and 12hrs a day.. but every 7 days he has 4 days off. when he is working (and even when he is off) I try my best to do everything at home.. from cooking to cleaning to washing to taking care of him... and not because i feel that i "have too" but because i feel that i "want too"...
If he is off I always cook his favorite meals make nice breakfasts.. etc...
and when he is working I always make something for his breakfast ready on the table for him to come seat and eat.. prepare his lunch box and even drop some I love you messages on it..

Now I am not complaining that I do a lot of work at home or something.. Its not a huge house and we don't even have kids.. but what it really hurts me is that never ever for once he has done something like this for me.. he has never for once told me "today I make breakfast" or "today I will cook" or "don't worry I will do the washing up after dinner" or anything like that...
he will simply seat on the sofa and watch tv.. eat.. and sleep...
even when he see's that I am doing the house chores for some time he will not be bothered to stand up take some initiative and help me... even when I ask him to do it he will pretend i never asked anything.. the thing is also that I am not the type of person to keep on asking him to do this or that.. he is not a child.. and he can see clearly..

Plus.. wedding anniversaries, birthdays, valentines, xmas, new years... inexistent!!

nothing at all!!! no card.. no flower.. no wish.. forget about gifts.. and I have already explained him so many times.. but I guess when someone really cares and loves you don't even need to explain certain things...

I love you from his mouth is also inexistent... going out for dinner or something is also inexistent and he knows very well that I like once in a while to go for dinners or for a nice evening..

but his nice dinners and nice evenings always resume to a cheap pizza or burger take away and a pirate movie online at home...

I feel as I cannot take it anymore.. I am not living my life anymore.. I am not me anymore..

I have continuously tried to give this man all my love, appreciation and care... 

when I tell him that he is not romantic at all and that he should care more about the little things.. he says I am crazy and that I've been watching too many movies..

when I tell him that if you don't want to do anything at home its okay but at least don't add extra work for me by leaving stuff out of its place.. he replies... there's not much to do around here and plus you are at home most of the time...

than he complains about money.... like I am not doing anything..
I don't know what to do anymore.. 

any advice would be really appreciated..


----------



## ClipClop (Apr 28, 2011)

Was he like this,while dating?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## this life (May 18, 2011)

No... he wasn't!! He use to do everything...


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Are you and your husband from different cultures? Unfortunately what you are seeing now is the real picture. You haven't been married that long, so I really hate to see what the picture will look like in a few more years.


----------

